# US Army's New Camo



## RossF (16 Feb 2005)

I just thought this was sort of interesting. I mean, I knew the US Army was going to eventually use the new camo design, whether they call it CARPAT (I think that's what the marines call what they use) or whatever, but I didn't see anything in that article that had to do with it coming from Canada originally. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the pixelated design originally from Canada? That's what I was told by a Sergeant who was recently in my school.

http://www.military.com/NewsContent/0,13319,FL_uniform_020905,00.html?ESRC=army-a.nl

Just something to chew on.


----------



## johnny_boy (16 Feb 2005)

The new uniform is called the ACU (Army Combat Uniform? I forget the A, but I know the last two are combat uniform). Anyways it obviously is a pixelated design similar to CADPAT/MARPAT. The new ACU is meant to act as one single uniform for temperate woodland, and arid region rather than having two different designs. Whether or not they are effective in either environment well, I haven't seen it so I have no idea, but that is the plan. If memory serves me correectly it also has pockets for body armour inserts in the pants and shirt. 

You can find tonnes of information here: http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36598&highlight=acu
and here
http://army.ca/forums/threads/16970.0.html

Here is a pic:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2005)

Now that you have posted this picture of the new US cam, will we be going back to our First Generation CADPAT and let our soldiers wear it until it fades to the same degree so as to be used in all situations, Urban, Tropical, Desert, etc.?   ;D

The US cam does not include the colour black, which unfortunately CADPAT does, so we will really have to let it fade, eh?

GW


----------



## RossF (16 Feb 2005)

I guess since we're on the topic of camo and such, I thought I'd ask...are the new CADPAT uniforms comfortable? Or do you really notice any difference from civvy clothes? 

Just thought I'd ask..


----------



## johnny_boy (16 Feb 2005)

From the rumors I have heard, and this is just people talking... but anyways, the story I heard goes like this:

Apparently while looking for a new uniform they had the intention to develop one for all environments. They had several potentials in trials, the ACU included and one called Multicam made by a company called Crye amongst others. So anyways, the Crye Multicam faired better than the ACU however when it came down to it they wanted a digital design because that is "the trend" and Multicam is not digital, yet did better in trials. Regardless, the brass wanted digital cam so went with the ACU pictured above.

Again, this is just what I have heard from my American friends, I'm not holding much truth to this but it's an interesting story regardless. Reminds me of the Stryker decision Canada made : ;D


----------



## RossF (16 Feb 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> From the rumors I have heard, and this is just people talking... but anyways, the story I heard goes like this:
> 
> Apparently while looking for a new uniform they had the intention to develop one for all environments. They had several potentials in trials, the ACU included and one called Multicam made by a company called Crye amongst others. So anyways, the Crye Multicam faired better than the ACU however when it came down to it they wanted a digital design because that is "the trend" and Multicam is not digital, yet did better in trials. Regardless, the brass wanted digital cam so went with the ACU pictured above.
> 
> Again, this is just what I have heard from my American friends, I'm not holding much truth to this but it's an interesting story regardless. Reminds me of the Stryker decision Canada made : ;D



If that is true...wow. That's a lot of money to be spending to be 'trendy'.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2005)

This is the link to Multicam:

http://www.multicampattern.com/


A couple more links to Cam:

http://www.blackwaterusa.com/btw2004/articles/1101frank.html

http://www.cryeprecision.com/

http://www.asatcamo.com/asat_test_photos.htm


----------



## Georgia Minuteman (17 Feb 2005)

Our new cammo's aren't nearly as exciting as our new anticipated main service rifle--- the XM-8.   This bad boy is going to revolutionize small arms lethality in our arsenal.  Hope you canucks get the XM-8, do your mods like you did to your M-16, and have some fun.


----------



## SteelMag (17 Feb 2005)

Something tells me the M-16/C-7 will be around for quite some time still.


----------



## Cliffy433 (17 Feb 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> ... The new ACU is meant to act as one single uniform for temperate woodland, and arid region rather than having two different designs. Whether or not they are effective in either environment well, I haven't seen it so I have no idea, but that is the plan....



HA! HA! HA! If you haven't seen it, it must be effective...

sorry, I'll go back to work now...

tlm.


----------



## Marine (17 Feb 2005)

johnny_boy said:
			
		

> From the rumors I have heard, and this is just people talking... but anyways, the story I heard goes like this:
> 
> Apparently while looking for a new uniform they had the intention to develop one for all environments. They had several potentials in trials, the ACU included and one called Multicam made by a company called Crye amongst others. So anyways, the Crye Multicam faired better than the ACU however when it came down to it they wanted a digital design because that is "the trend" and Multicam is not digital, yet did better in trials. Regardless, the brass wanted digital cam so went with the ACU pictured above.
> 
> Again, this is just what I have heard from my American friends, I'm not holding much truth to this but it's an interesting story regardless. Reminds me of the Stryker decision Canada made : ;D



Well, that makes perfect sense. The Army does wanna turn into the Marine Corps..or at least emulate them. Why else would soldiers in Afghan rolls there sleeves inside out?...who would you rahter attack a platoon of Marines or soldiers..ever heard of the King and coral snakes...


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (20 Feb 2005)

That MultiCam looks amazing!!


----------

